# 16.5 B&S Mechinal Compression Release??



## taylorb (May 12, 2006)

I have 16.5 Briggs and Stratton, model 313777-0134. I was wondering if it has mechinal compression release. The starter hangs when it hits the compression stroke. I have replaced the starter. If I tighten the exhuast valve just past 0 lash it will turn over and run at full throttle, but nothing below that. And I took the carb off and now I can't figure out how the choke rod hooks up, if anyone has a picture.

Thanks

Taylor


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

*compression release.*

No compression release, just proper valve adjustment for proper compression ratio,if overhead valves .003 for intake and.005 for exhaust, if old style valves
.005-.007 for intake and .009-.0011 for exhaust,sounds like carb linkage stuck or butterfly in carb loose.

http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

The linkage goes as shown in the attached picture picture.

The 313700 Series engine does have a compression release. 
It's on the cam side of the camshaft gear. The valve lash needs to be set
with the piston 1/4" past Top Dead Center on the compression stroke to get the
exhaust valve clear of the compression release.
.003 to .005 for the intake and .005 to .007 for the exhaust
as Mitchell said are the correct clearences.


----------

